# out of the frying pan into the fire



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, co používají rodilí mluvčí v češtině? Jednou jsem někde slyšel (regionální varianta? z Moravy?) z kaluže do louže a naučil jsem se to, líbilo se mi to jak se to hezky rýmuje, ale podle slovníku a dalších zdrojů je to spíše *z bláta do louže*. Děkuji.


----------



## kacerka

Správně je z bláta do louže. Z kaluže do louže jsem opravdu nikdy neslyšela...


----------



## Mejsy

Z kaluže do louže se opravdu neříká, kaluž a louže je v podstatě to samé. Správná varianta je z bláta do louže nebo se ještě říká z deště pod okap.
Pak je ještě vulgární varianta - Na posraného i hajzl spadne


----------



## Garin

Má chytrá knížka "Jak se to řekne jinde" uvádí tyto možnosti a varianty:



Z bláta do louže, z louže pod okap.
Z deště pod žlab / pod okap.
Z bláta do kaluže.
Z dýmu do ohně.
Z kyje na palici.
Z kočáru na káru.

Ale "z bláta do louže" je asi nejpoužívanější.


----------

